# Intérogation sur le modèle de vente d'application iPhone



## Immostore (25 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon entreprise décide de faire une application iPhone, connectée à une base de données, accessible par mot de passe et login.

Après une multitude de recherche sur divers forums et sur la documentation fournie par Apple, je me pose encore quelques questions :
- est-il nécessaire de mettre par défaut, une base de données de tests pour passer les tests de validation d'Apple?
- tout d'abord est-il impératif de passer par l'applestore pour déployer une application sur iPhone?
- est-il possible de mettre à disposition un système d'abonnement payant une fois l'application installée sur un iPhone? (par exemple on met l'application à disposition sur l'applestore et, de notre côté, on facture un abonnement mensuel à nos clients pour qu'ils aient accès à leurs données).​


----------

